# ext2fs in dmesg



## jaymax (May 5, 2014)

```
FreeBSD machinename 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Added disks and SATA controller card resulted in fstab chaos

I am getting these error messages from dmesg on boot


```
g_vfs_done():ada0p1[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]error = 5
ext2fs: ada0p1: wrong magic number 0x5d (expected 0xef53)
ext2fs: ada0p3: wrong magic number 0 (expected 0xef53)
ext2fs: ada2p3: wrong magic number 0xc10d (expected 0xef53)
ext2fs: ada3s1b: wrong magic number 0xa1e4 (expected 0xef53)
```

Running `fsck` on these produces 


```
fsck: Could not determine filesystem type
```

Could someone suggest what corrective measures to take?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

Please upgrade to 9.1 or 9.2. FreeBSD 9.0 went end-of-life in March 2013 and is not supported any more.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## jaymax (May 5, 2014)

I had upgraded to 9.2, but now it shows 9.0 (?). Now I don't even have access to swap place on drives to do another upgrade, just the / slice mounted.


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2014)

phpBB just discarded my detailed response, so:
Adding disks can change which disks get which device number.  ada0 is still the first, but it might be a different disk now.  Edit /etc/fstab to fix it.

Long-term, use labels: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/labels.html, glabel(8).


----------



## jaymax (May 5, 2014)

I did edit /etc/fstab, that's how I get / mounted on reboot, but it is the other disks that I can't. Presumably they are hidden in the those with the "wrong magic number" group, which I cannot even do a probing mount.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

Please post your /etc/fstab. I have a feeling you're trying to mount FreeBSD's UFS filesystems as EXT2, which is obviously never going to work.


----------



## jaymax (May 6, 2014)

I will post it in another day or two, I am traveling right now away from the machine. *Note:* This /etc/fstab file would be the original /etc/fstab file with most of the entries rem'ed out, i.e. those preventing the mount on boot.


----------



## jaymax (May 10, 2014)

Back!
I managed to make some corrections that enabled some more volumes to be mounted but those mentioned earlier refuse to be accommodated. I'll supply the fstab, `dmesg` and other info as they may be needed.

The listed devices:

```
# ls /dev/ad*
/dev/ad0@       /dev/ad0p1@     /dev/ad0p2@     /dev/ad0p3@     /dev/ad0p4@     /dev/ad0p5@     /dev/ad1@       /dev/ad1s1@
/dev/ad1s1b@    /dev/ad1s1e@    /dev/ad4@       /dev/ad4p1@     /dev/ad4p2@     /dev/ad4p3@     /dev/ad6@       /dev/ada0
/dev/ada0p1     /dev/ada0p2     /dev/ada0p3     /dev/ada1       /dev/ada2       /dev/ada2p1     /dev/ada2p2     /dev/ada2p3
/dev/ada2p4     /dev/ada2p5     /dev/ada3       /dev/ada3s1     /dev/ada3s1b    /dev/ada3s1e
```

Showing partitions for valid geoms:


```
mach-#226:# gpart show /dev/ada0
=>       34  781422701  ada0  GPT  (372G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
        162  773848960     2  freebsd-ufs  (369G)
  773849122    7573612     3  freebsd-swap  (3.6G)
  781422734          1        - free -  (512B)

mach-#228:# gpart show /dev/ada2
=>      34  80043197  ada2  GPT  (38G)
        34       128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162  71303168     2  freebsd-ufs  (34G)
  71303330   2097152     4  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
  73400482   2097024     5  freebsd-ufs  (1G)
  75497506   4001792     3  freebsd-swap  (1.9G)
  79499298    543933        - free -  (265M)

mach-#229:# gpart show /dev/ada3
=>       63  156355521  ada3  MBR  (74G)
         63  156344517     1  freebsd  [active]  (74G)
  156344580      11004        - free -  (5.4M)
  
mach-#238:# gpart show /dev/ada3s1
=>        0  156344517  ada3s1  BSD  (74G)
          0    2097152       2  freebsd-swap  (1.0G)
    2097152  154247365       5  freebsd-ufs  (73G)
```

All the Others  => 

```
mach-#227:# gpart show /dev/ada1
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada1.
mach-#230:# gpart show /dev/ada0p1
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada0p1.
mach-#231:# gpart show /dev/ada0p2
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada0p2.
mach-#232:# gpart show /dev/ada0p3
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada0p3.
mach-#233:# gpart show /dev/ada2p1
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada2p1.
mach-#234:# gpart show /dev/ada2p2
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada2p2.
mach-#235:# gpart show /dev/ada2p3
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada2p3.
mach-#236:# gpart show /dev/ada2p4
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada2p4.
mach-#237:# gpart show /dev/ada2p5
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada2p5.
mach-#239:# gpart show /dev/ada3s1e
gpart: No such geom: /dev/ada3s1e.
```

The /etc/fstab file is as follows:-

```
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada2p2     /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ada1       /diskX1         ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ada0p2     /diskY2         ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ada0p3     none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ada2p4     /diskX4         ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ada2p5     /diskX5         ufs     rw              2       2
# /dev/ada3       /diskZ2       ufs     rw              2       2
# /dev/ada3s1     /diskZ1       ufs     rw              2       2
# /dev/ada3s5     /diskZ1       ufs     rw              2       2
procfs          /proc          procfs   rw              0       0
/dev/cd0        /cdrom         cd9660  ro,noauto        0       0
/dev/cd1        /dvd           cd9660  rw,noauto        0       0
```

I hate to add the `dmesg` because of its size but this is the only way to possibly find errant messages that may have slipped me.

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012
    root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ (1535.24-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x681  Family = 6  Model = 8  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
  AMD Features=0xc0400800<SYSCALL,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 1073676288 (1023 MB)
avail memory = 1031831552 (984 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <VIA694 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3fef0000 (3) failed
acpi_timer0: couldn't allocate resource (port 0x4008)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x4000-0x407f,0x4080-0x40ff,0x5000-0x500f on acpi0
pcib0: Length mismatch for 4 range: f00 vs eff
pcib0: Length mismatch for 4 range: aff0 vs afef
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <VIA 8367 (KT266/KY266x/KT333) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
agp0: aperture size is 64M
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xe6001000-0xe60010ff irq 11 at device 9.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:50:bf:72:6d:96
atapci0: <SiI 680 UDMA133 controller> port 0x9400-0x9407,0x9800-0x9803,0x9c00-0x9c07,0xa000-0xa003,0xa400-0xa40f mem 0xe6000000-0xe60000ff irq 5 at device 10.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
pcm0: <Creative CT5880-C> port 0xa800-0xa83f irq 5 at device 12.0 on pci0
pcm0: <TriTech TR28602 AC97 Codec>
pcm0: <Playback: DAC1,DAC2 / Record: ADC>
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xac00-0xac0f mem 0xe5000000-0xe5ffffff at device 14.0 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci1: <VIA 8233 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xb000-0xb00f at device 17.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
pcm1: <VIA VT8233> port 0xc000-0xc0ff irq 11 at device 17.5 on pci0
pcm1: <Avance Logic ALC101 AC97 Codec>
pcm1: <VIA DXS Enabled: DXS 4 / SGD 1 / REC 1>
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77b irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_throttle0: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle0 attach returned 6
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST3400633A 3.AAH> ATA-7 device
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 381554MB (781422768 512 byte sectors: 1H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <Maxtor 6H500R0 HA3D1DD0> ATA-7 device
ada1: 133.000MB/s transfers (UDMA6, PIO 32768bytes)
ada1: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 1H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
ada2 at ata0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <Maxtor 5T040H4 TAH71DP0> ATA-6 device
ada2: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: 39083MB (80043264 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2: Previously was known as ad0
ada3 at ata0 bus 0 scbus2 target 1 lun 0
ada3: <MAXTOR 6L080J4 A93.0500> ATA-5 device
ada3: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: 76345MB (156355584 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3: Previously was known as ad1
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <CD-ROM Drive/G6D 1.30> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1535237342 Hz quality 800
cd1 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 1 lun 0
cd1: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd1: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
GEOM: ada3s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada2p2 [rw]...
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.8
ext2fs: ada3s1b: wrong magic number 0xa1e4 (expected 0xef53)
g_vfs_done():ada0p1[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]error = 5
ext2fs: ada0p1: wrong magic number 0x5d (expected 0xef53)
ext2fs: ada2p3: wrong magic number 0xc10d (expected 0xef53)
```

Note the ext2fs and the wrong magic number entries in the last four lines.
Note also the mismatch of label and geometry in the GEOM Line

and finally

```
Filesystem                                  1024-blocks     Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada2p2                                    35080092 19375816  12897872    60%    /
devfs                                                 1        1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/ada1                                     480708396     3784 442247944     0%    /diskX1
/dev/ada0p2                                   374767060  2267616 342518080     1%    /diskY2
/dev/ada2p4                                     1031708      292    948880     0%    /diskX4
/dev/ada2p5                                     1031772        4    949228     0%    /diskX5
procfs                                                4        4         0   100%    /proc
```

I do have some missing data, probably on ada3s1.

Thanks!


----------



## jaymax (May 19, 2014)

Guess it's time to close this off - limits of range of possible assistance.


----------

